

Why ChatRoulette Fails - cwan
http://scienceblogs.com/cortex/2010/02/chatroulette.php

======
JacobAldridge
I'm not sure where the submission title comes from? Sure, compared to the
marketing hype, the OP acknowledges that ChatRoulette _"proves to be a
profound disappointment"_ , but then he turns that into a discussion of its
alluring offer of internet-based social friction, worthy of a Whitman poem.

~~~
dood
Submission title is bizarre. No talk of failure, let alone "why".

